# Installed jwt ecu , turbo cams and 370 injectors....big problem



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok so i just got done installing the jwt ecu, 240sx maf, 300zx injectors, and turbo cams...i thought the install was rather easy...so i go to start the car up.. runs fine so i let it idle at 2k rpm like the directions say..after about 5 min.. white smoke is POURING out of my exhuast... it also started to come out of the header where the secondary pipe gets connected..you can smell the gasoline... no engine light comes on.. nothing.. i turn it off.. and thats it car will not turn over. i double checked EVERYTHING.. i took the valve cover gasket off.. and the cams look like as if they always were there.. i installed them exactly how the old ones looked.. all the markings match up. im lost everyong.. what can it possible be?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

did you use new o rings on the injectors? might want to check those out there..


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> did you use new o rings on the injectors? might want to check those out there..



yeah.. i have brand new injectors, and both orings where replaced....
is it possible that they may have not seated well ? when i say smoke was pouring out.. i mean it filled the driveway the white smoke poured from my muffler and it was comint out of the header and you could smell the gas


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> yeah.. i have brand new injectors, and both orings where replaced....
> is it possible that they may have not seated well ? when i say smoke was pouring out.. i mean it filled the driveway the white smoke poured from my muffler and it was comint out of the header and you could smell the gas



classic signs of bad o rings..its a bit tricky to try seating the injectors without damaging the rings..try taking the injectors off and checking the rings.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

white smoke is either oil or coolant burning, not gas.......


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> white smoke is either oil or coolant burning, not gas.......



its not oil nor is it coolant..when i say you can smell gasloline my house smelt like a gas station.. keep in mind this was 10pm at night when i was done all iknow is ALOT of smoke was comin out of the muffler...it was gas no doubt about it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i ran rich as hell too when i had 370's and jwt with no turbo. everyone says its ok to run like that for a few days, but i found it to be NOTHING BUT TROUBLE. i put in my turbo kit and the richness went away. not saying this is 100% of your problem currently, but your gonna run rich as hell with 370's and no turbo. period.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

10 pm and it was white smoke?
Maybe you are in an area where it is clear at 10 pm but where I live it is dark and I wouldn't be sure if it was white smoke...
Hope it helps


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well unless you're using some magic gas...gas smoke is NOT white. Oil or coolant will burn whitish smoke.

Gas will be black.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

no oil burns black also... any hydrocarbon burns black.. oil... un-burned gas (cO).. coolant/water burns white.


----------



## Blown284 (Aug 22, 2005)

Maybe you need a retune for the bigger injectors?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

oil burns blue... out the tail pipe..coolant burns white..and gas also burns white out the tail pipe when youre DUMPING fuel..i know this for a fact because this happened to me..


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> oil burns blue... out the tail pipe..coolant burns white..and gas also burns white out the tail pipe when youre DUMPING fuel..i know this for a fact because this happened to me..


Also, when you burn coolant it smells like rotten eggs. It is the nastiest shit when you get stuck driving behind a car that is burning coolant.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I've never once seen burning gas burn white. everyone I've ever met says too much fuel spews black smoke.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I've never once seen burning gas burn white. everyone I've ever met says too much fuel spews black smoke.


i am well aware of the colors that come from certain thigns being burned... ive known this even before i had a car. theres no way i am burning coolant or oil...i started the car at about 10pm.. so it was dark.. but smoke poured.. i mean it was THICK smoke and it was a white/gray color.. it ws fuel..you could smell the fuel from acroos the street.. i was dumping fuel like crazy.. i know this cuase my gas gauge went down a quarter of a tank.. when we were breaking in the cams.. at first it ran fine.. no smoke.. then it began to pour.. even out the header at the point of connection with the secondary piping. fuel came out in liquid form.. yeah the car still ran.. but smoke was coming out like crazy. it is NOT coolant.. nor is it OIL. if your dumping substansial amounts of fuel like i am. ur not gonna see black smoke.

regardless.. my main concern is what could be the problem.. the injectors are new.. i just got the ecu and cams.. cams work fine..the look fine.. everything SOUNDED perfect it started.. even with the smoke.. it was running fine just smokey. but now.. it won't start. so im confused on what i should do? should i just go ahead and complete the turbo installation hoping the added air will help this smoking problem? or should i take the fuel rail out and injectors and double check them? is there a way to check to make sure all injectors are working properly.. as i have heard sometimes they can get stuck and just spray fuel non stop?.. i am in need of ideas.. as this is my only mode of transportation...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> i am well aware of the colors that come from certain thigns being burned... ive known this even before i had a car. theres no way i am burning coolant or oil...i started the car at about 10pm.. so it was dark.. but smoke poured.. i mean it was THICK smoke and it was a white/gray color.. it ws fuel..you could smell the fuel from acroos the street.. i was dumping fuel like crazy.. i know this cuase my gas gauge went down a quarter of a tank.. when we were breaking in the cams.. at first it ran fine.. no smoke.. then it began to pour.. even out the header at the point of connection with the secondary piping. fuel came out in liquid form.. yeah the car still ran.. but smoke was coming out like crazy. it is NOT coolant.. nor is it OIL. if your dumping substansial amounts of fuel like i am. ur not gonna see black smoke.
> 
> regardless.. my main concern is what could be the problem.. the injectors are new.. i just got the ecu and cams.. cams work fine..the look fine.. everything SOUNDED perfect it started.. even with the smoke.. it was running fine just smokey. but now.. it won't start. so im confused on what i should do? should i just go ahead and complete the turbo installation hoping the added air will help this smoking problem? or should i take the fuel rail out and injectors and double check them? is there a way to check to make sure all injectors are working properly.. as i have heard sometimes they can get stuck and just spray fuel non stop?.. i am in need of ideas.. as this is my only mode
> of transportation...


Pull the plugs, what do they look like? Plugs are probably fouled with fuel. Clean or replace them and try it again. Also did you install the walboro? And what is your fuel pressure? 

While others have ran OK on that setup I have never done it. I would have simply installed the cams and left it at that. If the car continues to run like crap, re-install the old injectors and ECU.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it prolly wont start now cause its hydro locked from too much fuel. i happened to me a few times when i had 370's on my stock computer (haha).

to solve this, i unplugged the injectors with a flathead ( with the manifold still on) and tried starting the car. by keeping the pedal to the floor, it allows the fuel to get out of the cylinders and all the old fuel will be burned. this happened to me about 4 times and this cured it everytime.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Pull the plugs, what do they look like? Plugs are probably fouled with fuel. Clean or replace them and try it again. Also did you install the walboro? And what is your fuel pressure?
> 
> While others have ran OK on that setup I have never done it. I would have simply installed the cams and left it at that. If the car continues to run like crap, re-install the old injectors and ECU.


no i didn't install the new fuel pump yet. i didn't think it was necessary i wanted to get the cams to work first. i haven't checked the plugs yet.. all i know is that im dumping alot of fuel. i would assume that if the turbo was installed that the added air would compensate for the fuel and finally even out.

i have new plugs that ima install as soon as i have a chance and see what happens.. ima also gonna try and clear out any fuel that i have left over by unplugging the injectors and letting it run.

should i still go ahead and install the turbo... or should i make sure that im not dumping all this fuel first.. i duno how the car should run with this setup minus the turbo kit itself.. id assume id run VERY rich.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

put the stock injectors, ecu, and maf on leave the cams in and see what happens. if its your first time, best bet is to install parts one at a time so that diagnosing problems is easier.

you can run the turbo program with 370s NA....its just like your driving with out boost.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

javierb14 said:


> put the stock injectors, ecu, and maf on leave the cams in and see what happens. if its your first time, best bet is to install parts one at a time so that diagnosing problems is easier.
> 
> you can run the turbo program with 370s NA....its just like your driving with out boost.



ok.. so im gonna put everything back except the cams... i'll change my plugs.. if that works out ok.. i should go ahead and reinstall the 370s injectors? or should i do the computer and maf.. see how that runs.. then add the injectors?.

liek i said before..upon initial start up.. the car ran fine but then after 10 mins this problem occurred.. i have the walboro 255 pump.. i haven't installed that yet.. would that make a difference?


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok.. so im gonna put everything back except the cams... i'll change my plugs.. if that works out ok.. i should go ahead and reinstall the 370s injectors? or should i do the computer and maf.. see how that runs.. then add the injectors?.
> 
> liek i said before..upon initial start up.. the car ran fine but then after 10 mins this problem occurred.. i have the walboro 255 pump.. i haven't installed that yet.. would that make a difference?


try just the maf first i did a gti-r swap with the gti-r maf ran great, put the se-r maf on ran rich as hell, also pull the fuel pump fuse and crank it, that will solve the flooding prob u got right now and it'll start, just hold the pedal to the floor when u crank it..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Before you guess at ANYTHING pull and check the plugs! 

Your car will run the same at idle with the turbo installed. The only time the turbo uses more fuel than an NA car is under boost, which is obviously not at idle and under normal driving conditions.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Before you guess at ANYTHING pull and check the plugs!
> 
> Your car will run the same at idle with the turbo installed. The only time the turbo uses more fuel than an NA car is under boost, which is obviously not at idle and under normal driving conditions.



thats a good point wes.. i didn't even think about that.. ok i'll check the plugs first before anything...if they turn out to be ok.. is it possible that the re installation of the injectors got messed up.. while i was doin the ecu, and the fuel filter i had my other two buddies work on the fuel rail so i wasn't paying attention to them.. i already ordered extra o rings and spacers from nissan... but is it possible that if they installed the injectors incorrectly and that the orings moved.. would that cause all this fuel to dump in the motor?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> thats a good point wes.. i didn't even think about that.. ok i'll check the plugs first before anything...if they turn out to be ok.. is it possible that the re installation of the injectors got messed up.. while i was doin the ecu, and the fuel filter i had my other two buddies work on the fuel rail so i wasn't paying attention to them.. i already ordered extra o rings and spacers from nissan... but is it possible that if they installed the injectors incorrectly and that the orings moved.. would that cause all this fuel to dump in the motor?


Not unless they are monkey's. I rotated my 370's 180 degrees while they were still in the rail as I originally had them facing the wrong direction for the harness to connect, it did not hurt anything.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Would the spark plugs gap be a factor in the problem as i am currently still running the plugs at stock gap. If i set the gap to .02 would that possibly fix the problem?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, the car is going to run disgustingly rich like that without the turbo setup.

spark plug gap closer to .030" might help.

btw......did that smoke like disappear or did it linger ? disappearing smoke would be either coolant burning or just steam. lingering whitish smoke is likely oil burning.


but remember, it's not going to run perfectly normal with those way larger injetors and an ecu tuned for turbo (much more air). You've basically got the same amount of air for a ton more fuel.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> dude, the car is going to run disgustingly rich like that without the turbo setup.
> 
> spark plug gap closer to .030" might help.
> 
> ...


I'm run my car before with the same setup (maf/ecu/injectors) and no turbo and it runs fine. As mentioned before it's just like driving a turboed car without getting into boost.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> dude, the car is going to run disgustingly rich like that without the turbo setup.
> 
> spark plug gap closer to .030" might help.
> 
> ...


Not true man. Under idle conditions the ECU is not tuned for a turbo application. It is tuned for the injector and MAF combo at idle. I still think it will run rich, but the car should idle and run decent under normal conditions.

No need to reduce the gap with that much fuel, increasing the gap might help but is not recommended.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Not true man. Under idle conditions the ECU is not tuned for a turbo application. It is tuned for the injector and MAF combo at idle. I still think it will run rich, but the car should idle and run decent under normal conditions.
> 
> No need to reduce the gap with that much fuel, increasing the gap might help but is not recommended.



ok so i just tried changing the plugs.. and now.. the car starts.. finally...i am able to turn it off and turn it on. the plugs were wet smelt like fuel.. they were dark but looked fine no soot nothing was on them. it seems to be idling rough.. and the cams are louder then the stock cams.. (i dunno if the new cams made any difference in noise) but there is a clicking sound you can hear. theres no longer a HUGE cloud of smoke blowing.. but there is a slightmist of it.. but then again there could still be fuel and crap still left over in the pipe. i haven't taken it for a spin yet cuase i wanna make sure the noise comin from the cams is normal.. its late now. i wanna make sure the car runs for 20 min at idle.. .. the car does struggle to start though but does start. anything else i should look at next? with this setup .. will the car idle just as it did before.. or will it have a more aggressive idling sound due to the new cams.?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Not true man. Under idle conditions the ECU is not tuned for a turbo application. It is tuned for the injector and MAF combo at idle. I still think it will run rich, but the car should idle and run decent under normal conditions.
> 
> No need to reduce the gap with that much fuel, increasing the gap might help but is not recommended.



ok so its definately fuel..cuase my gas gauge went down.. alot.. so far when i start the car it starts to stall but then jumps back and runs..it will idle but you can hear a putting noise from the exhaust....if you accelerate to smoke comes out.. not like it did before but still a good amount.. and fuel comes out as well.. you can smell it.. also during acceleration it makes a rumbling noise so thats not good. could this be cuased my the cams?..i dunno what i should do next. i wont' have time to spend on it till sunday.. where i plan to remove everything and just run the cams and see what happens. is it possible the injectors are stuck open? my friends are monkeys (wes) so its possible they did screw something up. but any how.. i need to get through this prob as my garage is full of turbo parts awaiting their new home


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok so its definately fuel..cuase my gas gauge went down.. alot.. so far when i start the car it starts to stall but then jumps back and runs..it will idle but you can hear a putting noise from the exhaust....if you accelerate to smoke comes out.. not like it did before but still a good amount.. and fuel comes out as well.. you can smell it.. also during acceleration it makes a rumbling noise so thats not good. could this be cuased my the cams?..i dunno what i should do next. i wont' have time to spend on it till sunday.. where i plan to remove everything and just run the cams and see what happens. is it possible the injectors are stuck open? my friends are monkeys (wes) so its possible they did screw something up. but any how.. i need to get through this prob as my garage is full of turbo parts awaiting their new home



Have you opened up the valve cover? open it back up and check the torque on the cam sprocket bolts.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

James said:


> Have you opened up the valve cover? open it back up and check the torque on the cam sprocket bolts.



i did the other night.. and the cams looked fine from just looking at them.. i have to go get another valve cover gasket. i'll double check the sprocket bolts on sunday. the car idles fine.. like it did stock.. just the exhuast putts..and when reviing doesn't sound good.. after you rev it.. as the revs come down.. the car almost dies.. it stutters.. and then idles back. you can still see fuel coming from the muffler.. and when reving it spits some out.. and the you can SMELL the fumes of gasoline. im also gonna pull the fuel rail off recheck the everthing replace the orings and see what that does. is there a way of check an injector to make sure it is working properly outside of the car?i keep thinking that the injector may be stuck open.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> i did the other night.. and the cams looked fine from just looking at them.. i have to go get another valve cover gasket. i'll double check the sprocket bolts on sunday. the car idles fine.. like it did stock.. just the exhuast putts..and when reviing doesn't sound good.. after you rev it.. as the revs come down.. the car almost dies.. it stutters.. and then idles back. you can still see fuel coming from the muffler.. and when reving it spits some out.. and the you can SMELL the fumes of gasoline. im also gonna pull the fuel rail off recheck the everthing replace the orings and see what that does. is there a way of check an injector to make sure it is working properly outside of the car?i keep thinking that the injector may be stuck open.


Take a screwdriver/stethescope and listen to the injectors.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

James said:


> Take a screwdriver/stethescope and listen to the injectors.



ok james i'll try that and see what they sound like. is it possible in any way that the cams would be causing this problem.. again when i first started the car up after the installation process.. the car ran fine..but then began to smoke..all these symptoms lead me to believe injector problems as i didn't pay attention to my friends reinstalling the rail etc. the fuel filter has been replaced.. i have a new 255 fuel pump ready to be installed. i changed the plugs so now the car does start. the old plugs were wet and smelt like fuel.. they were dark looking but where clean.. no soot or build up. i am short for time. also... i did the core charge with jwt for the ecu so i want to make sure i can send my old ecu out before i get stuck wit that 700 bucks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok james i'll try that and see what they sound like. is it possible in any way that the cams would be causing this problem.. again when i first started the car up after the installation process.. the car ran fine..but then began to smoke..all these symptoms lead me to believe injector problems as i didn't pay attention to my friends reinstalling the rail etc. the fuel filter has been replaced.. i have a new 255 fuel pump ready to be installed. i changed the plugs so now the car does start. the old plugs were wet and smelt like fuel.. they were dark looking but where clean.. no soot or build up. i am short for time. also... i did the core charge with jwt for the ecu so i want to make sure i can send my old ecu out before i get stuck wit that 700 bucks


Well I would just go ahead and take out the injectors again and do it myself. Something like that you don't want to trust to your friends.

I don't think the cams are causing your problem if the car is running well and can idle but just makes lots of smoke.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> Well I would just go ahead and take out the injectors again and do it myself. Something like that you don't want to trust to your friends.
> 
> I don't think the cams are causing your problem if the car is running well and can idle but just makes lots of smoke.


I agree with James.. also you don't need to replace the valave cover gasket if you just put a new one in, just add new RTV where the FSM states.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Check your timing! Sounds like the timing is retarded rom the cam install!


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Check your timing! Sounds like the timing is retarded rom the cam install!


ok so me and my friend checked the timing.. we couldn't even see where it was at cuase it wasn't reading well..righ tnow with the jwt ecu.. hsould the timing be at 15 degrees.. becuase when the timing light is at 15.. the mark on the crank is at 0. is that correct? the injectors seem to be working fine.. when putting a screw driver against them they all sound the same.. ..but some of the injectors do not seat all the way in.. does that matter? now if i tried to start the car i will not start. possibly i fouled the plugs again. so good thing i have more. im also almost out of gas.. i started this project with 3/4 of a tank.. and now its on E. the cams sound fine. so now i know the car is at 15 degrees of timing.. but now wont' start. i knwo the jwt advances the timing.. hence why those who did it prior should set it back. so all i need to know is if the timing is NOW correct. so that it eliminates that issue.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You should have pulled the fuel rail and just redid the injector o-rings at the same time.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Set the timing to 10 degrees, NO MORE. Change the plugs and for crying out loud before you try and start it pull the rail. you do not have to remove the plenum to do this, just the TB to make it easier. 

Replace the o rings, make sure you use motor oil prior to install. And I am also concerned by your "the injectors don't seat all the way" comment. What do you mean, how about taking a detailed pic. so we can see.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Set the timing to 10 degrees, NO MORE. Change the plugs and for crying out loud before you try and start it pull the rail. you do not have to remove the plenum to do this, just the TB to make it easier.
> 
> Replace the o rings, make sure you use motor oil prior to install. And I am also concerned by your "the injectors don't seat all the way" comment. What do you mean, how about taking a detailed pic. so we can see.



what i mean are two things.. first the actually fuel rail it self.. the bolt all the way to the right.. does not seat exactly the wya it was before. iknow this cause you can see the different color metal underneath.. second.. injectors 1,2, and 4. arenot seating against the motor.. like injector 3.. which would explain why i pulled all the plugs last night..those 3.. especially number 4 were dark looking.. yet mr. spark plug number 3 was clean as anything...i have off tommorrow i'll be up at 8 am to start this.. ima redo the fuel rail..make sure it sits perfectly.. change my oil.. change my plugs ( i have like 100 of them now lol)and double check/adjust the timing.. so if you have anything other ideas i should do please let me know.. i want to elimate as many possiblities as possible.. cuase i wanna enjoy boost soooon


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> what i mean are two things.. first the actually fuel rail it self.. the bolt all the way to the right.. does not seat exactly the wya it was before. iknow this cause you can see the different color metal underneath.. second.. injectors 1,2, and 4. arenot seating against the motor.. like injector 3.. which would explain why i pulled all the plugs last night..those 3.. especially number 4 were dark looking.. yet mr. spark plug number 3 was clean as anything...i have off tommorrow i'll be up at 8 am to start this.. ima redo the fuel rail..make sure it sits perfectly.. change my oil.. change my plugs ( i have like 100 of them now lol)and double check/adjust the timing.. so if you have anything other ideas i should do please let me know.. i want to elimate as many possiblities as possible.. cuase i wanna enjoy boost soooon


i think your rail is the problem as well as the injectors.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> i think your rail is the problem as well as the injectors.


Yup sounds like it, that's why we advised you to check the plugs. Also in the future don't have your friends do the sensitive work... like installing injectors.

As for the timing, I'd recommend running 8 degrees, at least at first.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, you're being way too unthorough about this whole thing.......I mean...usually you should have a basic idea of what to check when stuff like this occurs...you waited like a week to check the spark plugs for crying out loud!

just get us some pics of everything. Also, are your 370s new or used? Were they flow balanced? Are they actually 370s?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> dude, you're being way too unthorough about this whole thing.......I mean...usually you should have a basic idea of what to check when stuff like this occurs...you waited like a week to check the spark plugs for crying out loud!
> 
> just get us some pics of everything. Also, are your 370s new or used? Were they flow balanced? Are they actually 370s?


my injectors came from from hotshot.. they were brand new.. you all have to remember that i work 6 days a week so its hard for me to work on the car.. .
anyhow
update...car runs.. NO MORE smoke at all.. no more fuel smell.. i redid the injectors,and or ings..they seat perfectly.. so that solved that problem..car idles fine.. yet.. still doesn't sound right.. timing is way off. i can't even see the markings if i put it back where i had it originally.. ...when i installed the cams.. i followed jwt directions to the T.. all the markings were lined up.. the cams pointed in the right direction. but as a whole the car is 10 tims better then it was..im goin to pull the valve cover off now.. and see how it looks.. 
lets just say that somehow the install went wrong.. how can i aligned everything back to stock.? d


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> my injectors came from from hotshot.. they were brand new.. you all have to remember that i work 6 days a week so its hard for me to work on the car.. .
> anyhow
> update...car runs.. NO MORE smoke at all.. no more fuel smell.. i redid the injectors,and or ings..they seat perfectly.. so that solved that problem..car idles fine.. yet.. still doesn't sound right.. timing is way off. i can't even see the markings if i put it back where i had it originally.. ...when i installed the cams.. i followed jwt directions to the T.. all the markings were lined up.. the cams pointed in the right direction. but as a whole the car is 10 tims better then it was..im goin to pull the valve cover off now.. and see how it looks..
> lets just say that somehow the install went wrong.. how can i aligned everything back to stock.? d


I would guess the cam timing is not off! If it was it would run like utter shit or something would have broken. It is in your timing procedure. I bet the light is set to advance or something funky and is keeping the marks from lining up! 

Use a good old fashioned light (set to zero) and then check the timing. Warm the car up to temp, shut off and pull the tps, start car and rev past 3 grand 3 times. Check idle first and THEN timing. If your idle is high the timing will appear overly advanced. Make sure you ridle is good and then check timing. Base timing is mechanical so if the distributor is placed back to where you had it before the timing should be the same. 

As for checking to make sure the install was done properly, there is a way. Iff you lok at the FSM you can turn the car to TDC on cyl. 1 compression stroke (cams pointed otwards) and count the rollers on the timing chain between the alignment marks on the sprockets. The FSM tells you how many links there should be! 

Do NOT tear the cams stuff apart.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok.. so i checked the cams.. fsm says there are supposed to be 16 rollers between the two markings on the sprockets.. and thats exactly what i have when at tdc.. so cams.. are definately ok...i can still start the car.. it will idle fine but still has a putting sound. when you rev it.. it sounds perfect.. but once you let off the gas..the car stuters and then stalls out..but will start up again. im running out of patience with this.. i keep checking everything as directed by fsm and nissan forum memebers .. could a bad sensor cause the car to do this?.. wes...what about the maf? can the ecu be bad.. everyone is telling me that ecu is bad.. i doubt jwt sent me a bad ecu..i am out of ideas and i still have that 700 dollar core charge hangin over my head. so i dunno where to go from here


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Have you pulled your valve cover and checked the torque on those cam sprocket bolts yet?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

James said:


> Have you pulled your valve cover and checked the torque on those cam sprocket bolts yet?



problem solved... i rechecked everything... when i redid the injectors.. i took the throttle body off. replaced the gasket...that i had bought from nissan..upon goin over everything.. i noticed a slight hissig sound.. coming not from the intake filter but from the throttle/manifold.. it was leaking.. i took it apart.. put theold gasket back on.. start it up.. and now the car idles. runs, revs.. BEAUITFUL.. ..now..only gotta wait 50miles.. and then.. second project begins... thanks to each of you who helped me through this. u guys fucken rock


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> problem solved... i rechecked everything... when i redid the injectors.. i took the throttle body off. replaced the gasket...that i had bought from nissan..upon goin over everything.. i noticed a slight hissig sound.. coming not from the intake filter but from the throttle/manifold.. it was leaking.. i took it apart.. put theold gasket back on.. start it up.. and now the car idles. runs, revs.. BEAUITFUL.. ..now..only gotta wait 50miles.. and then.. second project begins... thanks to each of you who helped me through this. u guys fucken rock


Awesome man, glad to hear it!


----------

